# Touring in Southern Ireland



## presto

Hi all, Wondering if any one can help.We are thinking of a wee break perhaps a couple of days over in sligo grown up children marriage problems have drained us things seem settled now and we need to chill(hopefully in mind not body). We live in Co Down near mourne mountain's lovely here but need to get further away lol.Been to south west Ring Of Kerry,Dingle Peninsula,so forth never really explored Sligo.Does anyone know if its ok to wild camp say in places like Mullaghmore open for suggestions would appreciate any advice to-save are sanity  Thank you in anticipation. 
Presto


----------



## Pilot840

You can wild camp at Rosses Point overlooking the beach


----------



## presto

Thanks Pilot, We stayed there years ago in the caravan site.Had forgotten about the car park below the site by the beach ideal look forward to that .Just wondering would it be possible to overnight at Mullaghmore. 
Presto


----------



## locovan

I know this is 2003 but are you able to still use these sites still.
As we are planning a trio later on in the year.
http://www.motorhome-list.org.uk/ireland.htm


----------



## aido

Yes you can Wild Camp in Mullaghmore Co. Sligo.very nice village great for walking or the pub


----------



## aido

locovan said:


> I know this is 2003 but are you able to still use these sites still.
> As we are planning a trio later on in the year.
> http://www.motorhome-list.org.uk/ireland.htm


Yes I am sure nothing has changed just take care where you park . :wink:


----------



## philbre

*you can*

No problem parking at harbour in mullaghmore, I did last year
You might also consider Rosses Pt, but not at the cul de sac by the beach.
Instead you could try the small car park outside the pub on the way to the aforementioned. There are only 2 pubs on that road in Rosses pt, its the pub with the nautical theme, can't rem its name but its a great little spot & a perfectly safe place to wildcamp, enjoy


----------



## erneboy

We have found loads of places all round there. There are so many we do not keep a note of them, just keep taking turns towards the coast and you cannot go wrong, Alan.


----------



## presto

Thank you everyone for all your advice sounds great.I suppose we are a bit out of season but feel we need a few days break. 

Presto


----------



## gassup

*sligo wild camping spots*

1 mullaghmore beside the Pier Head
2. Streedagh Beach
3.Horse shoe Ballaghnatrillick picnic area
4.Raghly Pier
5,Rossess Point
6.Strandhill (pass no heed of the no parking overnight,if your there for months you might get hassel)
7,Tobernalt
8,Beach bar Aughris

check the above out on google earth/maps they are the top 8


----------



## SarahM

*Wild camping at lighthouses*

Try lighthouses for wild camping - they're in beautiful fairly remote spots with tarmac car-parking and sometimes a portaloo and a rubbish bin. I like the one in Co Clare not far from Killrush (can't remember its name).


----------



## Terrorgram

Even try South Donegal, the views of the Sligo Mountain Range are spectacular. There are some dead end roads around there, so you would have to look at your maps carefully. Very chilled people in South Donegal.


----------

